# Whining Forum Meetup



## abraxas (Jun 19, 2008)

*CHECK BACK OFTEN FOR MORE DETAILS!!!!*

ATTENTION TPF MODERATORS!!!  Sticky this THREAD,....

***** Whining Forum Meetup, July 2008  *****

Come see the sad faces, all the little sad faces!!!  P&S Welcome!!!!

*Sign Up NOW!*
--
_Your Name Here_
--
*CHECK BACK OFTEN FOR MORE DETAILS!!!!*


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2008)

:lmao:   


(*&#8593;* Guess this would disqualify me&#8230;no sadface, and no whining)


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I cannot make it to this one ....


----------



## PNA (Jun 19, 2008)

Take names!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2008)

Too bad I can't make it - some of the joke gifts I've handed out at past meetups might have come in handy (eg handcuffs, earplugs etc)


----------



## abraxas (Jun 19, 2008)

*Let's list SOME of the FUN activities we won't be appreciating!!!!*

*You'll be sorry when I'm dead contest*
(We probably all know how to play this one)

*Nobody likes me two-legged sad-sack race *
(Partners not available for the 3-legged race)

*What do you mean it's NOT steak???- chicken dinner*
(Seating by lottery, no choice of dressing for salad)

*We'll be playing-- Musical Chair*
(Sorry, there will be no clear winners as _the chair _is broken)

*Talk to the Hand*
(Fortune teller/grief counselor)

*Mumbling Auction*
(Bid for items using your unintelligable grumbling so we can whine about who should have won!)

*Kissing Booth*
(Until we get a volunteer to run the booth, we'll have to kiss our own... semi-private facilities)

KICKING THE FESTIVITIES OFF WITH THE....
*"Rain on Your", Parade*


----------



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2008)

If it weren't on such short notice.......

I'm pretty sure July is booked solid for me. I don't even have to consult the calendar. 

Maybe next time.....I'l come up with some really lame excuses.


----------



## Helen B (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's the programme for the day:

9:00 to 9:01 Welcome session.

9:02 to 5:00 Goodbye session. Try to leave early, so that more people can hear your reasons for leaving. Don't be the last to leave!


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Here's the programme for the day:
> 
> 9:00 to 9:01 Welcome session.
> 
> 9:02 to 5:00 Goodbye session. Try to leave early, so that more people can hear your reasons for leaving. Don't be the last to leave!





WHAT.....no fist fighting session.....screw that I ain't goin


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, for the men there will be a pi$$ing contest...does that count?  It may not be appropriate for a whining meetup, though, as so many actually enjoy that activity  :greenpbl:


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it is assumed that fights could break out at any moment - no need or ability to timetable them


----------



## abraxas (Jun 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> I think it is assumed that fights could break out at any moment - no need or ability to timetable them



Mebe I should pencil in that the facilities will require a dance floor?


----------



## abraxas (Jun 19, 2008)

*THIS JUST IN !!!*

Mediocre Disco Music by

*the Order of Flagellants*

_the One Hit Wonders of Menopause Park_

--
Special invitations to be unembossed and arriving via - Blackmail(TM)

*Attention Prospective Speakers* 
*CALL FOR PAPERS*

Requests for talks in the following subjects;

*The Imperial Me*

*All the Little People*

*Where Everyone Went Wrong*

*Who will Fix the Problem?*

*Why I'm Right*

*So You Wanna Know Your Problem?*

*Obtaining Comfort through Public Sobbing*

*Nobody Knows How I Feel*

*I'm Tired and want to Watch TV*


--

--


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it OK if I just sit in the corner and sulk?
I know it's not whining but it will give others something to ***** about if the fun flags.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd like to sign up for "Spotting Sarcasm - the Internet for People new to Reading."

Nota Bene: that's NOT the town west of London.


----------

